# PSU cable sleeving alternatives



## MRCL (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey all

I plan to sleeve my PSU. This because it looks better AND it serves a practical purpouse. Thing is, the 24pin cable is thick, it barely fits behind the mobo tray. I wanna sleeve the wires individually. Now, my usual luck, the stores here sell sleeving material, but not the colors I want. There is green, yellow, red and so on available, but no black, or blue as my alternative. 

Now what to do. Is there an alternative material I can use? I thought of shoelaces, but I don't know if the cloth is suitable... you know, electrically conducting and stuff...


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 15, 2009)

Spaghetti?

but seriously, shoe lace would be fine I guess.  It's not electrically conductive (only metal and water are).


----------



## MKmods (Jan 15, 2009)

Send this guy a message and see if he will ship to you, He has been very good to me.
http://stores.ebay.com/FURRYLETTERS


----------



## Whilhelm (Jan 15, 2009)

Sleeving kits are dirt cheap here.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10520&cs_id=1052004&p_id=2354&seq=1&format=2

I have a couple and one kit is enough to individually sleeve your 24 pin connector. The only thing is you will need to source some heat shrink because the kit does not include enough small diameter heatshrink


----------



## KBD (Jan 15, 2009)

Whilhelm said:


> Sleeving kits are dirt cheap here.
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10520&cs_id=1052004&p_id=2354&seq=1&format=2
> 
> I have a couple and one kit is enough to individually sleeve your 24 pin connector. The only thing is you will need to source some heat shrink because the kit does not include enough small diameter heatshrink



yea, places like that have great stuff cheap. just google for it. dont buy from the likes of frozencpu and other enthusiast stores as it will cost you an and arm and 3 legs. ebay is also a good place to find stuff as mkmods sed.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 15, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> Spaghetti?
> 
> but seriously, shoe lace would be fine I guess.  It's not electrically conductive (only metal and water are).



Lol sorry, what I ment was electrostatic charging (I hope the dic's right now..), you know, because of the cloth.





Whilhelm said:


> Sleeving kits are dirt cheap here.
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10520&cs_id=1052004&p_id=2354&seq=1&format=2
> 
> I have a couple and one kit is enough to individually sleeve your 24 pin connector. The only thing is you will need to source some heat shrink because the kit does not include enough small diameter heatshrink



Heatshrink is already ordered. And if I'd order from monoprice, shipping would make it expensive^^



KBD said:


> yea, places like that have great stuff cheap. just google for it. dont buy from the likes of frozencpu and other enthusiast stores as it will cost you an and arm and 3 legs. ebay is also a good place to find stuff as mkmods sed.



Lol we don't even have an enthusiast store. At least not that I know. But I'll look around at ebay.


----------



## MKmods (Jan 15, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Hey all
> 
> I plan to sleeve my PSU. This because it looks better AND it serves a practical purpouse. Thing is, the 24pin cable is thick, it barely fits behind the mobo tray. I wanna sleeve the wires individually. Now, my usual luck, the stores here sell sleeving material, but not the colors I want. There is green, yellow, red and so on available, but no black, or blue as my alternative.
> 
> Now what to do. Is there an alternative material I can use? I thought of shoelaces, but I don't know if the cloth is suitable... you know, electrically conducting and stuff...



Cool idea thinking of different materials to use. I am pretty sure shoe laces wont be electrically conductive or cause static issues but the cost will be quite a bit and I think they may add too much thickness.
When sleeving individually you will find you need a LOT of sleeving material. I think I used over 20' to do 1 24pin cable.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 15, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Cool idea thinking of different materials to use. I am pretty sure shoe laces wont be electrically conductive or cause static issues but the cost will be quite a bit and I think they may add too much thickness.
> When sleeving individually you will find you need a LOT of sleeving material. I think I used over 20' to do 1 24pin cable.



Yeh I don't intend to wrap each wire/a pair of two wires... I thought of maybe four wires in one lace. My main goal is to flatten the harness of the 24pin cable. But I'm completely new to this, so I take any advice I can get. Already read trough the sleeving journeys other TPU member posted.


----------



## EiSFX (Jan 15, 2009)

actully if you get the right kind of shoe lace it would work good cuz some shoe laces are actully hollow in the center with just the ends closed off i think there actully the cheaper shoe laces but if you di find them they would work pretty good cuz then you could cut the ends of the laces off and have a sleve right there and i think 1 or 2 wire would fit in to one of thoes style laces 

i know you can get thoes kind of laces i just don't know where


----------



## Whilhelm (Jan 15, 2009)

My bad when I posted that I didn't notice that you were from Switzerland. Shipping would be painful. If you want the best sleeving available talk to the Murdermod guys, I know Nils is located in Germany. http://store.murdermod.com/


----------



## MRCL (Jan 16, 2009)

EiSFX said:


> actully if you get the right kind of shoe lace it would work good cuz some shoe laces are actully hollow in the center with just the ends closed off i think there actully the cheaper shoe laces but if you di find them they would work pretty good cuz then you could cut the ends of the laces off and have a sleve right there and i think 1 or 2 wire would fit in to one of thoes style laces
> 
> i know you can get thoes kind of laces i just don't know where



Heh in my village there are two to three stores that sell those, and I know the owners since child age, so that wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 16, 2009)

Whilhelm said:


> My bad when I posted that I didn't notice that you were from Switzerland. Shipping would be painful. If you want the best sleeving available talk to the Murdermod guys, I know Nils is located in Germany. http://store.murdermod.com/



Hm it lead me to mdpc-x.com. Good sleeving, all that one needs available... and only 4.50 € shipping to Helvetia. Very nice, thank you!


----------

